# Invisalign Results



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

I decided I would invest in myself and look into dental treatment to straighten my teeth and have an appointment today.

Any one have experience with Invisalign, good/bad, gotchas, tips or success stories?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

MovingForward said:


> I decided I would invest in myself and look into dental treatment to straighten my teeth and have an appointment today.
> 
> Any one have experience with Invisalign, good/bad, gotchas, tips or success stories?


They work well. You have to wear them as directed and you don't want to take them out just for comfort. Takes a couple weeks to get use to them and be able to talk normally but they're pretty easy to live with for a couple years. Once the process is done and you've achieved the desired results typically you have a night time pair you wear while sleeping.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I did an 8-month run of Invisalign several years ago. My issues were caused by having too much space in my mouth, so my front teeth were spreading a bit and starting to gap. It was pretty easily corrected in the 8-month plan. More serious issues can take much longer to correct. I'm very happy with my results, and would absolutely do it again. 

But it can be expensive. I think I ended up paying just under $4K for mine - the same as traditional braces would have cost. But longer treatment plans can be much more. 

Do be aware that it will take a few days to re-learn to speak normally while wearing your aligners. Those first few days, you'll probably sound like you have cotton stuffed in your mouth and may find yourself spitting when you speak. Just a warning. 

You wear the aligners for 23+ hours a day, and you can't eat or drink anything beyond water with them in. Don't forget your aligner case if you have a big public-speaking gig or will need to remove your aligners for a business lunch, etc. I suggest getting a couple cases, just so you can have one handy at all times. Otherwise, you may end up having to wrap your aligners up in a napkin and stuff them in your pocket if your boss suddenly decides he needs you to give a presentation or corporate honchos want to take you to dinner/drinks. That's not really a problem, but it can seem a bit gross if you're bothered by such things. 

If you find you have minor rough spots or sharp edges on an aligner, a fine emery board can be used to gently smooth the sharp bits. It usually takes a couple days after you switch to a new aligner to get used to the new one. You may need some dental wax, like you'd use for braces, to help with initial discomfort from the aligners rubbing or scraping the inside of your mouth. 

As your teeth move, your bite will change. You may notice you bite your lip or the inside of your cheek more often for a while. That usually goes away gradually as you adjust to the new aligner, but can be a recurring problem sine you'll be getting new aligners every month or so for the duration of treatment. 

Also, you'll need to wear your final aligner/retainer at night for pretty much the rest of your life. Otherwise, your teeth will begin to drift out of position again.

Good luck with them! I hope you're as happy with your experience as I have been.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

Rowan said:


> I did an 8-month run of Invisalign several years ago. My issues were caused by having too much space in my mouth, so my front teeth were spreading a bit and starting to gap. It was pretty easily corrected in the 8-month plan. More serious issues can take much longer to correct. I'm very happy with my results, and would absolutely do it again.
> 
> But it can be expensive. I think I ended up paying just under $4K for mine - the same as traditional braces would have cost. But longer treatment plans can be much more.
> 
> ...


Excellent, thank you for sharing.

It seems like it is inconvenient but what I have read online no one regrets it. My teeth are not horrible, mostly only my bottom are crowded and crooked which you do not see them when I smile, but Dentist told me the will get cavities often since it is hard to clean them properly and since I do not want to be an old man with missing teeth figured i will take care of it earlier.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

All booked in so looking forward to starting the process, estimated time is 12 months.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Good luck! This is something I will be doing at my next dentist visit. I already did the whole braces / retainer thing as a kid, and for the most part my teeth have remained straight. Over the past few years (and in particular this year though), a few of my teeth are definitely starting to shift and it is annoying my tongue lol


----------

